

Is the End of Privacy the End of Shame? - scurryjimjoe
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dave-pell/is-the-end-of-privacy-the_b_654741.html

======
pmichaud
I've thought quite a bit about this, and I don't know what the answer will
ultimately be, but I do feel strongly that a world in which we can all live
shamelessly and honestly will be better than the clouded and duplicitous
public life the vast majority of people live.

